# Haiyan Cubes are so Cheap!



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it my computer or their site?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 15, 2010)

What is the site?
Oh yeah, your avie told me to press Alt +f4.
but on my laptop, it darkens the screen.


----------



## moogra (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmmm link? I'm getting around 12 USD, and I think 1 Australian dollars is slightly less than a USD


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

www.cubehaiyan.com
The price is only low for AUD


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 15, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> www.cubehaiyan.com
> The price is only low for AUD



dosen't work


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=shop.dwt


----------



## moogra (Feb 15, 2010)

It must be a glitch then. Maybe they forgot a 0 at the end of number.
@kprox
Yes, it does. You have to scroll down.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 15, 2010)

moogra said:


> It must be a glitch then. Maybe they forgot a 0 at the end of number.
> @kprox
> Yes, it does. You have to scroll down.


www.cubehaiyan.com doesn't work but cubehaiyan.com works


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

But when i go on Paypal. It says $1.68


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

GO! Make order. SO CHEAP!! Before time runs out!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> GO! Make order. SO CHEAP!! Before time runs out!



This.


----------



## moogra (Feb 15, 2010)

Well it's probably unfair for the company to abuse the glitch and force them to lose money. I'm pretty sure it costs more than that to even produce the cube.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 15, 2010)

moogra said:


> Well it's probably unfair for the company to abuse the glitch and force them to lose money. I'm pretty sure it costs more than that to even produce the cube.



Who said it was a glitch?

Maybe they are selling it extra cheap for aussies?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> moogra said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's probably unfair for the company to abuse the glitch and force them to lose money. I'm pretty sure it costs more than that to even produce the cube.
> ...



Maybe. :confused:
Hopefully it's not a glitch


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 15, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > moogra said:
> ...



Why would he feel sorry for you?


----------



## csharsha (Feb 15, 2010)

dont complain lol, anyway, it's good Haiyan(the company??/) is selling for a very reasonable price


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

It doesn't even show the shop when I pick aud... 

EDIT: Holy crap that's awesome. I tried it on chrome and it worked. Maybe I shouldn't do that cubesmith order, then.

EDIT2: I'd better check this isn't a glitch first. 4.60 to the door seems a bit too good to be true, and I can't have that on my concience.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 15, 2010)

OBVIOUSLY it's a glitch. If the cube is $12 US, why on earth would it be $1.68 AUS? 

If you have any morals, you wont buy one of these cubes at the Australian price...


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 15, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> OBVIOUSLY it's a glitch. If the cube is $12 US, why on earth would it be $1.68 AUS?
> 
> If you have any morals, you wont buy one of these cubes at the Australian price...



Agreed. Hai Yan has done so much for BLD community, why on earth would you compromise your moral for afew $$$?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 15, 2010)

something went wrong with the database i think. gonna inform them


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


> something went wrong with the database i think. gonna inform them




*sob* it won't be cheap anymore *sob*


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys seriously think Haiyan is dumb enough to allow such glitched purchases to go through?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone _told_ Haiyan about this?


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> You guys seriously think Haiyan is dumb enough to allow such glitched purchases to go through?



Hey.. I was just kidding


----------



## sahilp93 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha yeah make an order, usually they are like 12 bucks, esp cus they are kinda new.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 15, 2010)

He will probably refund all aussie orders.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 15, 2010)

Fixed


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you very much. I made a wrong exchange rate. I have altered it.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

moogra said:


> Well it's probably unfair for the company to abuse the glitch and force them to lose money. *I'm pretty sure it costs more than that to even produce the cube.*


lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 15, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> moogra said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's probably unfair for the company to abuse the glitch and force them to lose money. *I'm pretty sure it costs more than that to even produce the cube.*
> ...



Yea... I was just about to point that out...


----------

